# Another Accutron



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

This arrived the other day.

Very pleased and an excellent timekeeper.

2182 movement.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice,how many is that now?


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

bridgeman said:


> Nice,how many is that now?


Twelve.

Maybe I should go to Accutrons Anonymous


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

PC-Magician said:


> bridgeman said:
> 
> 
> > Nice,how many is that now?
> ...


Your going accutron mad good for you buddy nice catch


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

Good catch Jon :smile:


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice, gotta love a blue dial. Enjoy.


----------

